# GOT EGGS!!!!!!!!!! Update 10/26!!!



## DaveDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

*She laid 29 eggs today!!!!!*

The nest.






Eggs in bin before washing. Top of clutch to the left, bottom to the right.





Close up of bottom of clutch. One eggs has a slight leak, two are soft & yellow on one end, and one was badly crushed and dented but not leaking.





Eggs in incubator.





Close up of eggs in substrate.





Eragon after eating a small rat. She was more hollow looking before eating.





Close up of belly.





NOW WE HAVE TO WAIT 60 DAYS TO SEE WHAT HATCHES!!!

I should be able to see some veins in a week or 2.


----------



## jor71 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: GOT EGGS!!!!!!!!!!*



DaveDragon said:


> She laid 29 eggs today!!!!!
> 
> Pics to follow.




awesome and congrats, I hope all goes well.


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats, are you going to be accepting trades?


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Congrats, are you going to be accepting trades?


I'm not counting my eggs before they hatch. :mrgreen:


----------



## hoosier (Aug 27, 2008)

YAY!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

Hypothetically if something were to hatch....would you accept any trades? LOL


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Hypothetically if something were to hatch....would you accept any trades? LOL


No, I don't want your cats! :mrgreen: 

It would be doubtful, but never say never! We're getting kind of crowded here. I have to leave room downstairs for a few snakes that will end up being 6ft to 8ft long.

It's possible if we get a high white hatchling we might keep one (or 2).

We'll cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll be waiting for my shipment of eggs in the mail any day now right?  Huge congrats on the eggs! I hope they all hatch for you and we can all drool over them  To bad about those 4 eggs that got a bit beat up, hopefully they still hatch for you though  

Good Luck!
Spencer


----------



## MMRR - jif (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome, Dave!!! Put me on the list!


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome Dave!! They look great!!


----------



## agallegos37 (Aug 27, 2008)

Totally! I can't wait to see them when they hatch.


----------



## Azaleah (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG how exciting!!! I can't wait to see if you get some babies!


----------



## tegu1982 (Aug 28, 2008)

hey congrats dude. and hopefully they all hatch for you. :-D


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 28, 2008)

*claps* Yay!!!


----------



## dorton (Aug 28, 2008)

Very cool, congrats on the eggs.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 2, 2008)

We're officially down to 25 eggs. The 4 that didn't look good when I first found them are toast. 

But the other 25 look great!!!

54 days to go!!!!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the remaining 25 eggs! How's mom doing? Has she settled down yet?


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2008)

From talking to Dave on the phone the others sound like they are doing great. However, Dave is finding out how that dang waiting game goes, it is no fun waiting 58-62 days for them to hatch. It is kinda like a 7 year old waiting on Christmas, it seems like it takes forever.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 3, 2008)

MMRR - jif said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the remaining 25 eggs! How's mom doing? Has she settled down yet?


No. She's moody. But she always has been, she's just worse now. If I even get the "Chasing her tail" video edited and posted you'll see her at the most extreme she's been, chasing our 9 year old son biting at his feet.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 3, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> From talking to Dave on the phone the others sound like they are doing great. However, Dave is finding out how that dang waiting game goes, it is no fun waiting 58-62 days for them to hatch. It is kinda like a 7 year old waiting on Christmas, it seems like it takes forever.


It's not too bad. I've got plenty of other things to do to keep me busy. Then there's this work thing that takes up way too much of my free time! I'm guessing the last week or 2 are going to be brutal!!!!


----------



## marcellus (Sep 3, 2008)

how much are u going to sell them?


----------



## mschuld (Sep 3, 2008)

That is awesome! You must be totally stoked! Your incubator set-up is pretty cool. Congrats!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 3, 2008)

marcellus said:


> how much are u going to sell them?


$300. Shipping 3 weeks after they hatch (approx. 11/16).

I will start a new thread in the For Sale forum as the due date gets nearer.

They will also be offered for sale on a few other forums and possibly (2) reptile shows in November.

I'm sure they will go fast.

Bobby said a guy who has 4 breeding pairs got no eggs this year. If ours hatch they may be the only Blue Tegu's you'll see this year.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 3, 2008)

mschuld said:


> That is awesome! You must be totally stoked! Your incubator set-up is pretty cool. Congrats!!


I'm trying to stay calm! There's still 53 days to go!!

I see you have alot of the same critters we have!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Sep 3, 2008)

Fingers crossed that they all hatch for you. I am seriously considering purchasing one even tho I need another Tegu like I need a hole in my head. I rehomed all of my Blues several years ago and I regret doing it. 

Try not to peek too often! LOL


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 4, 2008)

MMRR - jif said:


> Try not to peek too often! LOL


Bobby said to peek every day and look for denting or mold. A couple of dents last night and possibly another one going bad. I sprayed some water on the substrate and will check again tonight.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 4, 2008)

It looks like 2 more are going down, 2 more are suspect. Bobby said I'll know how many are actually fertile in the first 2 weeks. The ones that aren't will collapse and harden. It's been 8 days.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, we're down to 23 eggs.

But we've got veins!!!! I didn't candle every one, but I saw veins in 8 of them!! I think I even say a few embryos!

51 days to go!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 5, 2008)

Veins are good Dave!! That works!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 6, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Well, we're down to 23 eggs.
> 
> But we've got veins!!!! I didn't candle every one, but I saw veins in 8 of them!! I think I even say a few embryos!
> 
> 51 days to go!!!





DaveDragon said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, are you going to be accepting trades?
> ...



:moon2 :moon2 :moon2


----------



## GUSTAVO (Sep 6, 2008)

!!!EGGS!!!is always and exciting moment!!!Awesome.. CONGRATS and good luck with the babies!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 8, 2008)

There's one more going down with brown mold on it. I cleaned the mold off with peroxide. On further inspection I found a slight amount of mold on 2 others, which were cleaned. Bobby says some of them must be dying and should settle down 2-3 weeks after they're laid. We're 12 days in with 47 to go. I hope I don't lose them all. 

I was going to start taking deposits this week but I'm going to hold off another week or so to see what happens. I've had a few inquiries by PM in a few forums but I don't want to start taking money until it looks like most of them are going to make it.


----------



## devine* (Sep 8, 2008)

aww well good luck! she's done well so far for her first clutch, and so have you! I'm sure you'll have some babies running around


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 8, 2008)

devine* said:


> aww well good luck! she's done well so far for her first clutch, and so have you! I'm sure you'll have some babies running around


Thanks. I sure hope so!


----------



## olympus (Sep 8, 2008)

:wnw :fiwo :wnw :fiwo I bet they'll be great..


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 5, 2008)

21 eggs looking good!!

21 days to go!!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 5, 2008)

Congrats man! Definitely keep us updated.

Question, how come these were laid so late? Almost seems out of season in a way. Could that effect the outcome on how many survive?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 5, 2008)

The Blues lay late but this is late even for them. We tried a couple of times in the month earlier but she wanted nothing to do with him. He was ready, shootin' plugs all over the place! We tried in each of their enclosures and in the middle of a room. The only place they would do it was outside in the middle of the yard!! 3 times!! Then she didn't lay them for 15 days!

This was the first time for both of them. I'm hoping she might be ready earlier next year (if she has follicles). I've heard it's rare to have a breeding pair of Blues, it might be even rarer if she produces every year.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 5, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!! I just candled a few of the eggs! There are much darker inside. I can see a dark image of a lizard. I SAW ONE OF THEM MOVE!!!!!


----------



## jim_m (Oct 5, 2008)

Grats on the eggs. Those look too cute to pass up. I might have to take one of those off your hands :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 5, 2008)

jim_m said:


> Grats on the eggs. Those look too cute to pass up. I might have to take one of those off your hands :-D


Thanks! Good luck! There is a long line of people waiting locally and in a few forums. I will put up an ad a few days after they hatch and I know how many I have to sell. We may hold back 1 or 2.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 5, 2008)

How many days left Dave? I'm so excited for you man!

Good luck,
Spencer


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 6, 2008)

20 days to go!


----------



## jim_m (Oct 7, 2008)

Well go ahead and add me to that list. When you hammer out the details let me know. If there are any left i would love to grab one.
lot2


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 7, 2008)

I won't be starting a list until I put up the ad, to be fair to everyone. I had thought about taking deposits a few weeks ago but I'd rather not "count my hatchlings before they hatch". :mrgreen:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey! Get some pictures up of these eggs.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 7, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> Hey! Get some pictures up of these eggs.


They're on the first page of the thread. The eggs have grown though. 

I just had to find our 16 month old B&W who keeps escaping from her 75G tank. Yea, way too small, I'm working on building a full size enclosure but it's slow going with so many other things to do.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 17, 2008)

I tried to candle a few of the eggs last night. I can't see anything!!! The eggs are completely solid, full of Tegu!!! 

Any day now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 24, 2008)

They're due this weekend!!!!


----------



## Aranha (Oct 24, 2008)

omg omg omg omg omg omg! 

Woooo exciting! I so look forward to see the little youngsters jump out of their eggs! 

Try to film it if possible that would be so neat! ^^


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 24, 2008)

Aranha said:


> omg omg omg omg omg omg!
> 
> Woooo exciting! I so look forward to see the little youngsters jump out of their eggs!
> 
> Try to film it if possible that would be so neat! ^^


THANKS!!!

I'm hoping they cooperate and pop out when we're there. I'll probably "tickle" the last few out of their eggs, so the chances are good.


----------



## Aranha (Oct 24, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Aranha said:
> 
> 
> > omg omg omg omg omg omg!
> ...



Hope everything goes well . Throw me a pm when the babies are born will ya?

Are they really due this weekend?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 24, 2008)

Aranha said:


> Hope everything goes well . Throw me a pm when the babies are born will ya?
> 
> Are they really due this weekend?


Thanks!! I'll try, I expect thing will get a little crazy once they start popping. But I hear it can be a long process, they don't all jump out a once. I'll post the announcement in this thread and start a new one with eventually pics & video.

Bobby told me B&W's hatch 60 days after laying. I talked to Wil and he said 64 days for him. I'm hoping for 59 days!!


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 24, 2008)

Man that will be soooooo cool . I hope you get a good hatch. What do you think you'll be asking for the little darlins? I may have to figure out a way to get me one of them. LOL I can't wait to see them. Good luck I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks!! $300 plus $25 for shipping.

But I think you need an Extreme!!!!!


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 24, 2008)

Dang that's not bad on the Tegu or the shipping. Yeah the Extreme does seem more me . LOL Never can tell which direction I'll go. I used to have Black and Whites. I really like the Reds and Blues though. But the Extremes are really cool. Of course I gotta sell a kidney or some snakes before my broke self . Can do anything to buy one. LOL Dang sure wished Tax time was here. That's usually when I do most of my buying. But I do have some things working. LOL


----------



## crimsonrazac (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck with those eggs :rant


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 26, 2008)

FIRST ONE HATCHED!!!!!!







Any more info will be posted here. 
http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=29984#29984


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 26, 2008)

Congatualtions pa pa tegu. And it even looks like you. Man that is awesome. My hat's off to you. You done a great job.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------

